# Worms in fruit fly cultures



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I am having a problem with a few of my hydei cultures. There are slimy white worm-like creatures in them. They are the same size as the hydei larvae, but are very active and wiggly. This has never happened before. These are cultures I made myself the same way I always make them with Sarah and Melissa's medium. What are they and can I feed them to my frogs?


----------

